

Olympics 2012 security: welcome to lockdown London - trusche
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2012/mar/12/london-olympics-security-lockdown-london

======
user24
It's not just about more police. This paragraph caught the scale of things for
me:

During the Games an aircraft carrier will dock on the Thames. Surface-to-air
missile systems will scan the skies. Unmanned drones, thankfully without
lethal missiles, will loiter above the gleaming stadiums and opening and
closing ceremonies. RAF Typhoon Eurofighters will fly from RAF Northolt. A
thousand armed US diplomatic and FBI agents and 55 dog teams will patrol an
Olympic zone partitioned off from the wider city by an 11-mile, £80m,
5,000-volt electric fence.

